# Could Anyone Recommend A Good Solicitor In Albufeira?



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Hi I am currently looking at 2 properties in Albufeira and wondered if anyone had any good recommendations for a trustworthy English speaking solicitor in the area I am going out to view on the 13th so would like to have this side boxed just in case I need to move

ThANKS


----------

